# Whats the best choice ...Sig Sauer P239 or P229



## blk822 (Nov 3, 2015)

basically I need to hear if the sig p239 is a better gun than the p229......


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Im sure how one would prove better, but I would take a 229. The 239 isn't all that slim and more bullets is always a good thing in my opinion.


----------



## slayer61 (Aug 4, 2014)

*Why not BOTH!*

I choose both. Both are great guns. One when I can get away with less cover and one to carry when I need more cover.


----------



## Smitty79 (Oct 19, 2012)

slayer61 said:


> I choose both. Both are great guns. One when I can get away with less cover and one to carry when I need more cover.


Can't get both because they are Sigs and cost too damn much.


----------



## boatdoc173 (Mar 15, 2014)

239 for pocket carry , 229 for range and OWB carry sounds about right


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

boatdoc173 said:


> 239 for pocket carry , 229 for range and OWB carry sounds about right


Must be some pockets.


----------

